# sound card with dos games



## michaelrj9 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi
I am not sure if I should of put this here or in the hardware forum.


I just bought a sound card at compusa that still had dos and window drivers.
I am running win 98 Se

I am trying to get the soundcard working in dos with games (it works on some games)

my bois pci irq's was set to auto (card is in pci slot # 1) in windows the irq is 9 in the game setting it only goes up to 7.So I changed the bios setting to 7 same irq in the game settings but still no luck.

In the autoexec.bat file this was automaticaly added with the install
C:\PCIAUD\SETAUDIO
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 H5 T4
C:\PCIAUD\C3DMIX /MFF000 /FFF000 /WFF000 /L00100 /E00100 /A00100 /C00100 /P00000 /400000 /R0f0ff /D040ff /Q0

In windows the sound card works but in dos or command prompt only some games work. The game I am having a problem with is Indiana jones The Fate of Atlantis.

Any ideas what I can do?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See what response you get here, if you don't get anything useful, report the thread with the red triangle in the upper right, and one of us will move it to Hardware.

It appears that the card emulates the SoundBlaster, which is the most common card. I'm not sure about all the stuff on the C3DMIX line, that's pretty daunting.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

michaelrj9 said:


> Hi
> I am not sure if I should of put this here or in the hardware forum.
> 
> I just bought a sound card at compusa that still had dos and window drivers.
> ...


Howdy folks...

michaelrj9...

Since it's working in some games it would lead me to think that the sound settings in Indiana jones The Fate of Atlantis may not be correct...

Are there any settings in the game that you can change ( I've never played this game so that's why I'm asking ) ?

FYI...

SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 H5 T4

This setting is telling the card to use A220=I/O 220, I5=IRQ 5, D1=DMA channel 1, H5=16 bit DMA channel 5, T4=Sound Blaster Pro with OPL 3 FM chips...

Each one of these settings can cause problems with sound...

Here are the settings if you need them...



> A determines the value of the I/O (Input/Output) port address. In the above example, it's 220 (which is standard in most cases).
> I determines the value of the IRQ (Interrupt Request). In the above example, it's 5 (some older systems used 7, although ... thankfully 5 is also fairly standard now).
> D determines the value of the DMA (Direct Memory Address)channel. In the above example, it's 1.
> H determines the value of the 16-bit DMA channel. In the above example, it's 5. Only Sound Blaster 16s and higher use this.
> ...


http://fourfatchicks.com/Rants/Misc/DOS_FAQs.shtml


----------

